# US Ausfürung und CE Zeichen



## Profilator (3 Juli 2013)

Folgende Frage:

wenn ich eine Maschine für die Verwendung in den USA baue, bedeutet das, das diese
Maschine für 460/480V ausgelegt ist. Weitere besonderheiten sind evtl. "unkonventionelle" Leiterfarben
und der Einsatz von Schmelzsicherungen in blanken nicht berührungssicheren Haltern im Schaltschrank.

Eigentlich dürfte diese Maschine doch so nicht in der EG inverkehrgebracht werden. Also folglich auch keine CE-Kennzeichnung, oder ?


MfG

Profilator


----------



## Sinix (3 Juli 2013)

Profilator schrieb:


> Folgende Frage:
> 
> wenn ich eine Maschine für die Verwendung in den USA baue, bedeutet das, das diese
> Maschine für 460/480V ausgelegt ist.



Es ist aber durchaus möglich eine hierfür gebaute Maschine am Europäischen Netz zu betreiben,
unter der Voraussetzung das Absicherung, Leitungsdimension und verwendete Baugruppen dazu in der Lage sind.
(Schau mal auf Betriebsmittel, da steht u.U. eine Bandbreite für Spannung 380-4xxV und zwei Frequenzen 50Hz/60Hz drauf) 



Profilator schrieb:


> Weitere besonderheiten sind evtl. "unkonventionelle" Leiterfarben
> und der Einsatz von Schmelzsicherungen in blanken nicht berührungssicheren Haltern im Schaltschrank.


was heisst konkret "evtl. unkonventionell"? Wenn der grün-gelbe Strom führt ist das natürlich nicht zulässig, wenn
aber für Steuerleitungenn abweichende Farben und diese im Elektroplan entsprechend gekennzeichnet sind sollte es kein Problem darstellen.
Ansonsten UL-genormte Leitungen haben bei gleichen Leiterquerschnitt eine dickere Isolierung wegen den höheren Brandschutzanforderungen.

Zu den Schmelzsicherungen kann sicher noch die Experten hier etwas beitragen. Ich denke hier muss auf jeden Fall ein nachträglicher Schutz
hergestellt werden, um die Elektrofachkraft bei Wartungsarbeiten vor unbeabsichtigtes Berühren spannungsführender Teile zu schützen.
Eine zu beachtende Norm wird die DIN VDE 0660-514 sein.



Profilator schrieb:


> Eigentlich dürfte diese Maschine doch so nicht in der EG inverkehrgebracht werden. Also folglich auch keine CE-Kennzeichnung, oder ?



Wenn die Maschine der Maschinenrichtlinie entspricht und die Bedingungen zur CE-Kennzeichnung erfüllt schon.
Hier mal aus wikipedia:


> Produkte, auf die aufgrund ihrer Art oder Beschaffenheit eine oder mehrere der EU-Richtlinien Anwendung findet, müssen mit der CE-Kennzeichnung versehen sein, bevor sie erstmals in den Verkehr gebracht oder in Betrieb genommen werden. Es sind alle anzuwendenden Richtlinien zu berücksichtigen.
> Hersteller eines technischen Produktes prüfen in eigener Verantwortung, welche EU-Richtlinien sie bei der Produktion anwenden müssen.
> *Das Produkt darf nur in den Verkehr gebracht und in Betrieb genommen werden, wenn es den Bestimmungen sämtlicher zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt anwendbaren Richtlinien entspricht und sofern die Konformitätsbewertung gemäß allen anwendbaren Richtlinien durchgeführt worden ist.*
> Der Hersteller erstellt eine EG-Konformitätserklärung und bringt die CE-Kennzeichnung an dem Produkt an.
> ...



Darüberhinaus unterliegen Maschinen in den USA ebenfalls gewissen Auflagen, Stichwort UL.


----------



## Profilator (4 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde gern nochmal au den Kern meiner Frage zurückkommen.
Wenn die Maschine nun mal eben nicht ohne weiteres in der EU betrieben werden kann (weil z.B. die Auslegung für 460/480V ist, und darin Betriebsmittel verbaut sind, die nicht grundsätzlich alles von 400-480V können)

Mein Gedanke ist folgender :
Maschine in US Ausführung wird über den Teich geliefert - mit CE, schliesslich haben wir RB usw. alles ordentlich gemacht. (und ist ja auch sowas wie in Qualitätssiegel).
In einigen Jahren fällt es dem Betreiber ein, die Maschine nach Deutschland zu karren und künftig hier zu betreiben (Zweigwerk, Tochterfirma .. ). Kann ja kein Problem sein, hat ja CE, und das ist doch der "Reisepass" für Maschinen in der EU. Seine Leute werden dem Ami aber sagen - alles schön und gut - nur
funktionieren wird diese Maschine an 400V nicht.

Wäre es nicht richtig oder zumindest klüger inso einem Fall keine CE zu bescheiigen. 

MfG

Profilator


----------



## HBL (4 Juli 2013)

Hallo

Bei Maschinen, welche nach UL gebaut sind, dürfen keine CE-Konformität und somit auch kein CE-Zeichen aufweisen.

Bei el. Steuerungen aller Art nach UL sind Betriebsmittel im Einsatz, die nicht unbedingt ein CE-Zeichen aufweisen. Wie z.B. oben richtig vermerkt, Versorgungssapnnungen, Steuerspannungen, Netzfrequenz etc.

Ebenso wird eine Maschine oder Anlage nicht nach EN-Gesichtspunkten verdrahtet und installiert.

Der Schaltschrank sollte durch einen Schaltschrankbauer ausgeführt werden, der über die nötige UL-Zulassung verfügt und ein UL-Kennzeichen im Schaltschrank anbringen darf.

Jedes Betriebsmittel für UL hat ein sogenanntes File mit einer "E-Nummer". das alles gilt es zu beachten.

In der Regel gelten für Maschinen die UL-Norm "NFPA79". Für Anlagen die UL-Norm "UL 508A"

Für Maschinen nach Kanada sind die entsprechenden kanadischen Normen einzuhalten.

Viele dieser UL-Anforderungen sind nicht unbedingt CE-konform.

Aus diesen Gründen darf keine CE-Konformität und auch kein CE-Zeichen an der Maschine angebracht werden.

Mit Gruss Hans


----------



## b35 (5 Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

wenn die Maschine beide Anforderungen erfüllt darf sie auch entsprechend beider Regularien gekennzeichnet werden.
@ HBL, sorry nein, wo sollte das stehen, der Ausschluss?
Maschinen sind zu vielfälltig, zu unterschiedlich. Da kann es keine pauschale Aussage zu diesem Thema geben.

Wir bauen z. B. für beide Märkte das gleiche Gerät, ohne einen technischen Unterschied (nur Stromlaufplan, Warnhinweise an der Maschine und BAL unterscheiden sich). Durch geeignete Auswahl der Komponenten sowie der Konstruktion, mit Berücksichtigung beider Anforderungen ist das ohne weiteres möglich).

Wie US Anwälte (oder die hiesigen) vorgehen wenn du an seinen Kunden eine Maschine mit CE Kennzeichnung lieferst (diese Eigenschaft aber nicht vorhanden ist), er diese Maschine wieder in Europa inVerkehr bringt, überlasse ich Deiner Phantasie.

Dein letzter Post: Die Bemessungsspannung wird (in der Regel) auf dem Typenschild und in der Betriebsanleitung angeben. Der Betreiber darf die Maschine nur an ein solches Netz mit diesen Vorgaben anschliessen. Hat er diese nicht, kann er sich einen Trafo kaufen, umrüsten etc., das ist nicht dein Bier. Die Richtlinie schreibt keinen Bereich der Betriebsspannung vor. Ich kann jederzeit ein Gerät mit der Angabe „200V/400Hz“  in Verkehr bringen (ist z. B. Flugzeug Bordnetz).


----------



## Profilator (8 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich sehe das genau so wie HBL. Wobei wir im Sondermaschinenbau durchaus unterschiedliche Ausprägungen der US-Ausführung bauen. Kleine Kunden sind durchaus mit einem US-Hauptschalter und ein paar Bussman-Fuses zufrieden. Am anderen Ende der Skala sind Kunden, die UL bis ins letzte fordern. Das bedeutet dann auch den Einbau von Geräten / Bauteilen von amerikan. Herstellern (wer da mal den Deckel aufgeschraubt hat, wird u.U. überrascht sein was einem da so entgegenkommt). Und natürlich das verlegen von Einzeladern durch die Maschine - in Blechkanälen oder Rohren. VDE steht auf diesen Einzeladern jedenfalls nicht. 
Wir haben das auch noch nicht im Einzelnen genau geprüft, weil diese Fragenstel-lung jetzt erst aufkam. Aber es ist zu vermuten, das solche Maschinen z.B. der EN 60204 nicht entsprechen. Also sollte da doch auch kein CE-Zeichen drauf, oder?


MfG


----------



## Sinix (8 Juli 2013)

HBL schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei Maschinen, welche nach UL gebaut sind, dürfen keine CE-Konformität und somit auch kein CE-Zeichen aufweisen.



Hallo Hans,
also wenn ich so mein Field-PG auf den Kopf stelle, sehe ich CE und UL-Zeichen...
*vde*

@Profilator


> Wir haben das auch noch nicht im Einzelnen genau geprüft


Genau das solltest du jetzt tun, denn nur daraus lassen sich die nächsten Schritte oder Unterlassungen ableiten.

MfG MK


----------

